# Need some advice on new board!



## RAlbus (Aug 25, 2022)

Hey everyone! I’m pretty much a beginner at playing keys & synths but I love it very much. I’m looking to invest in a new board and would appreciate any advice/feedback! I’m mostly interested in the acoustic piano and electric piano sounds and typical 90s R&B is my fav music style which I’m trying to learn & play. In stores I had the opportunity to play with a couple of models such as the MODX, loved the sounds but didn’t really liked the keybed which felt too plastic-ish to me, loved the Fantom 0 series, the ease of use but didn’t really enjoyed the acoustic piano sounds. The electric pianos were very nice! If they would bring the V-Piano to the Fantom 0 series in an update in the nearby future that would be a no brainer to me. Also tried the Korg Nautilus but from a personal point of view I’m not a big fan of their menus… Any suggestions are more than welcome!


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 25, 2022)

You should check out the Nords. Stage, Piano and Electro. They’re fabulous.


----------

